# Voltimetro digital



## Gabf

HolaA:: toy armando una fuente para el colegio (1,5 A) usa un transformador de 220v primario y 24 + 24 secundario con punto medio ... bue en fin... me gustaria armarme un voltimetro digital, alguien tiene un diseño o puede ayudarme en algo?

 muchisimas gracias gonzalo


----------



## Ehecatl

Busca en la página de Intersil, o de Microchip información sobre el ICL7106, ICL7116, ICL7126, ICL7129 o algo semejante.


----------



## icarus

Nesesitaras un conversor AD,o puedes utilizar amplificador operacionales (que basicamente es lo que utiliza un conversor AD),para hacerte un voltimetro a leds.Otra opcion es utilizar un microcontrolador.


----------



## tiopepe123

CA3161 y CA3162 son una parejita para realizar un voltimetro de led's 7 segmentos de 0 a 1V, con un divisor de tension y encendiendo el decimal correspondiente haces un votimetro 00.0 a 25.0V como yo tengo con una placa de puntos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, siempre pongo este diagrama, pero nunca lo he probado , si funciona me avisa.


La imágen no la haré más pequeña, ya lo intenté pero se pierden muchos detalles.

Saludos


----------



## wes

EinSoldiatGott
Una pregunta, para q es el pulsador q dice test? y elste voltimeto es para continua no?, y no sabes si es preciso o no?
gracias y saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

wes dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott
> Una pregunta, para q es el pulsador q dice test? y elste voltimeto es para continua no?, y no sabes si es preciso o no?
> gracias y saludos.



Nunca lo he usado 

Pero en alldatasheet.com debe de estar y ahi dice todas las especificaciones, yo no las se ,

El de test tal vez ponga un 8 en cada display, como en los decodificadores ,

Le dejo el link para que lo cheque por que voy de salida ,

http://alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/67441/INTERSIL/ICL7107.html

Saludos


----------



## icarus

Si ,test ,debe ser como test lamp que viene en los 7447 para encender todos los leds del display.


----------



## Nilfred

3.25 USD 7106CPL DIP-40 A/D with 3 1/2-digit LCD control
2.95 USD 7107CPL DIP-40 A/D with 3 1/2-digit LED control
5.55 USD ICL7135CPI DIP-28 4 1/2 digit precision A/D converter
2.25 USD 0.560" Red 4-digit CA RHDP 36 pin
-----------
5.20 USD mínimo del proyecto

A lo que voy es que consigo un tester chino por igual precio o menos


----------



## AndreF

Hola, muy interesante este temas de los voltimetros. Hace poco compre un multimetro de esos chinos de 3 entradas: com, v(ohm)mA, y 10VADC
Y pues para las mediciones yo siempre he hecho el proceso clasico, por ejemplo para voltaje, poner la punta de prueba negra a COM y la roja "V" y de alli a la bateria. Es esta la forma correcta, verdad? hasta en el manual asi se sugiere. Mi duda es porque he visto personas en internet que no miden así el voltaje, miren esta foto:
alli estan midiendo voltaje de salida de una fuente de alimentacion para computador pero oberven donde estan conectadas las puntas.

Alguien sabe porque aunque se conecte de esta forma el voltimetro sigue midiendo votaje?


----------



## icarus

Yo creo que lo conectó mal.


----------



## rafodeth

esta mal conectado el punto com es para la punta negra y el siguiente es para la punta de prueba roja o positiva y donde tienes la negra es para es para que midas amperaje hasta los 1o amperios que vendria a ser creo la misma toma a tierra pero esta lleva un fusible en caso de corto


----------



## Jos1957

Está mal conectada la punta del negativo, seguramente por equivocación. La medición del voltaje la hace igual (on un mínimo de error), debido a que internamente esos dos puntos están unidos por una resistencia del tipo Shunt de muy bajo valor, por lo que la tensión medida es prácticamente la misma.


----------



## anthony123

AndreF dijo:
			
		

> Hola, muy interesante este temas de los voltimetros. Hace poco compre un multimetro de esos chinos de 3 entradas: com, v(ohm)mA, y 10VADC [...]
> Alguien sabe porque aunque se conecte de esta forma el voltimetro sigue midiendo votaje?



No esta mal conectado! Se esta midiendo el consumo (pero en un rango mayor a 200 mA)


----------



## Jos1957

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> No esta mal conectado! Se esta midiendo el consumo (pero en un rango mayor a 200 mA)



Anthony: ¿Midiendo el consumo con la perilla en la escala de medida de tensión?

Esos multímetros tienen una resistencia interna que une el terminal de los 10 amperes con el terminal negativo.


----------



## anthony123

Negativo! Lo unico que conecta el terminal de 10A con el resto de la circuiteria es un alambre de cobre de casi 2 mm! (lo digo xq desarme mi MULTIMETRO)


----------



## Jos1957

Mira Anthony. Es así la cosa.
Midiendo ambos terminales dan .2 ohms. Eso es un cortocircuito, no?


----------



## Jos1957

Ahora veamos cómo es ese multímetro internamente. Se ven claramente los terminales de los 10 amperes y el común del tester unidos por la resistencia (alambre como le llamás).


----------



## anthony123

Errar es de humanos!  ops: Disculpa mi error, no me di cuenta que la placa era doble faz!


----------



## Jos1957

Por favor Anthony, nada que disculpar!
Yo estaba totalmente seguro porque ese tester lo había comprado hace dos semanas para ver si lo podía desarmar para colocar solamente el display y algunos componentes y usarlo como voltímetro en mi auto. 

Saludos!


----------



## aguabba

hola manes!... bueno me interes mucho esto xq estoy x hacerme una fuente y le qiero poner todos los "chichces" 

como deberia ser el circuito para hacerlo con un LCD? se complica mucho? he buscado pero no encontre muchos circuitos para LCD... para 7 segmentos si...

un amigo me dijo q hasta se podia usar el mismo integrado... pero no estaba seguro....

espero su rta!
gracias!

saludos!


----------



## anthony123

Podrias emplear un PIC!


----------



## aguabba

un PIC? mmm... todavia no entre mucho en ese terreno jejej

pense q seria mas simple... conn un integrado... similar a los posteados aca...


----------



## mnicolau

hola aquabba, con el ICL7106 podés armarte un voltímetro digital con LCD; el ICL7107 es para displays de 7 segmentos. Es bastante simple de armar y funciona muy bien, he probado ambos.

PD: en la hoja de datos figuran ambos circuitos.

Saludos


----------



## aguabba

ha ok mnicolau muchas gracias! ya le voy a hechar el ojo...

voy a ver como anda el presupuesto... y si da le pongo un LCD... jaja


----------



## el tierno

si lo que quieres es ponerle un lector digital de voltaje pues seria mas practico si no quieres hacerte bolas comprarte un multitester chinito que aqui vale $4 dolares y con una dimencion muy pequeña se quita si cobetor pones un pueste en el selector para que solo lea el voltaje lo alimentas por la misma fuente (claro con un regulador de acuerdo a su voltaje) y los pines de salida lo pones a la fuente y listo bummmm ya puedes leer tu voltaje, si quieres otro para amperios de la misma forma solo es cuestion de poder adecuarlo y asi tener una fuente mas estetica para el laboratorio y asi te luces con tus amigos diciendo que te la comprastes de una tienda y todo eso jejeje luego te mando una foto de mi fuente con lo dicho anteriormente


----------



## toto_3000

holas a todos
miren he visto varios multimetros aca
estan cheveres

mi pregunta: en el grafico que publico aca de un circuito(sorry no me acuerdo quien esta en la pag 1)
si retiro esas escalas pa que me quede solo la de 20 sigue funcionando? otra: que hace ese potenciometro de 2K debajo de ellas? y el ICL7107 es un micro o solo un CI que ya viene asi?

porfa responda va

a por cierto el TEST es pa volver a 8 a los displays?

gracias


----------



## ivan_mzr

Aqui vi uno 

http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php


----------



## teopter09

EinSoldiatGott dijo:


> Hola, siempre pongo este diagrama, pero nunca lo he probado , si funciona me avisa.
> 
> 
> La imágen no la haré más pequeña, ya lo intenté pero se pierden muchos detalles.
> 
> Saludos




hola queria saber el rago de lectura de licl 7107


----------



## Fogonazo

teopter09 dijo:


> hola queria saber el rago de lectura de licl 7107


+ / - 200mVcc en modo directo.
Y el que se te ocurra con un buen divisor de tensión, siempre en continua.
Para alterna debes agregar un rectificador de precisión


----------



## mariano22

una pregunta... mas o menos cuanto sale una pantallita LCD para hacer un voltímetro con el ICL7106?

saludos!


----------



## LU5JCL

Buenos dias amigos del foro, les cuento, me regalaron este voltimetro digital con displays de 7 segmentos, pero el gran inconveniente que tengo es que nose como se conecta (y nade me sabe decir tampoco) y es imposible seguir las pistas desde los pines hasta los integrados ya que está completamente pintado de verde el lado inferior.

es el mismo voltimetro que cita Tiopepe123 en el mensaje numero 4, les adjunto fotos del voltimetro y el ezquematico.


tienen alguna idea amigos? en la parte izquierda de la plaquetita tiene 3 pines de conexión pero nose como conectarlos 


muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

LU5JCL dijo:


> Buenos dias amigos del foro, les cuento, me regalaron este voltimetro digital con displays de 7 segmentos, pero el gran inconveniente que tengo es que nose como se conecta .......


Sigue las pistas con multímetro.

El Negativo (GND) se conecta a la pata 7 del CA3162 y a las patas 3 y 8 del CA3161
El Positivo VCC se conecta a la pata 14 del CA3162 y a la pata 16 del CA3161
Y la tensión a medir se conecta entre las patas 10 y 11 del CA3162.

Si sobrepasas la tensión sobre la entrada del CA3162 lo destruyes, ten cuidado.


----------



## LU5JCL

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sigue las pistas con multímetro.
> 
> El Negativo (GND) se conecta a la pata 7 del CA3162 y a las patas 3 y 8 del CA3161
> El Positivo VCC se conecta a la pata 14 del CA3162 y a la pata 16 del CA3161
> Y la tensión a medir se conecta entre las patas 10 y 11 del CA3162.
> 
> Si sobrepasas la tensión sobre la entrada del CA3162 lo destruyes, ten cuidado.


Muchisimas gracias Fogonazo, ha sido de muchisima ayuda los datos que me pasaste, voy a ponerme manos a la obra a descifrar el tema.

nuevamente muchisimas gracias amigo


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos de verdad arme voltimetro con icl7107 y mme salio de maravilla se los recomiendo.....


----------



## Scobar

hola a todos quisiera si me pueden ayudar tengo un problema con las letras de las ultimas terminaciones del integrado ICL7107 quisiera que significan y que diferencias tiene : ICL7107CP- ICL7107CPL- ICL7107CPLZ


----------



## BUSHELL

Miren este:

http://www.coolcircuit.com/project/meter/index.html

En el archivo adjunto, está lo que se necesita, menos el PCB. Usa un PIC.


----------



## Jona987

Hola yo voy a aportar otro circuito que encontre en este mismo foro...y lo acabo de probar hace 30min y funciona de diez...
Primero te doy un adjunto pdf que contiene el circuito del voltimetro y la lista de los componentes(hay un capacitor 6 y 7 de+)eso no lo pongas funciona bien con los otros 6 capacitores. El otro adjunto tiene el diseño del circuito impreso pero esta destinado para el circuito con 7 capacitores...

Espero haber sido util chao!!!


----------



## Scobar

Jona987 dijo:


> Hola yo voy a aportar otro circuito que encontre en este mismo foro...y lo acabo de probar hace 30min y funciona de diez...
> Primero te doy un adjunto pdf que contiene el circuito del voltimetro y la lista de los componentes(hay un capacitor 6 y 7 de+)eso no lo pongas funciona bien con los otros 6 capacitores. El otro adjunto tiene el diseño del circuito impreso pero esta destinado para el circuito con 7 capacitores...
> 
> Espero haber sido util chao!!!








disculpa no entiendo a cuales capacitores de refieres con 6 y 7 por que en el circuito que muestras solo hay 5 cap. puedes ser mas explicito por favor gracias


----------



## RevePlac

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/
Hola pasa por este link y no hagan una bola de proyectos mezclados.
Por algo Fogonazo pone el siguiente mensaje:
Miembro de la*C.P.F.C.P.R.R.*(*C*omisión *P*ermanente del *F*oro *C*ontra los *P*ost *R*epetidos y/o *R*ecurrentes

Saludos


----------



## moonwalker

hola chicos de la comudidad les escribo para que me ayuden para configurar el voltimetro que construi en la escala de milivoltios osea desde 0mv a 999mv....lo hice en base al icl7106 gracias de antemano


----------



## indianayhr

Respuesta: Voltimetro digital
Hola yo voy a aportar otro circuito que encontre en este mismo foro...y lo acabo de probar hace 30min y funciona de diez...
Primero te doy un adjunto pdf que contiene el circuito del voltimetro y la lista de los componentes(hay un capacitor 6 y 7 de+)eso no lo pongas funciona bien con los otros 6 capacitores. El otro adjunto tiene el diseño del circuito impreso pero esta destinado para el circuito con 7 capacitores...

Espero haber sido util chao!!!
me gusta es voltimetro digital la única pregunta es que te expliques bien sobre  los capacitores q dices de 6-7 no entiendo muy bien lo que dices . y si me sirve para una fuente de alimentación regulable  q me he hecho de 0-50v.


----------



## elbo0rre

amigo EinSoldiatGott puedes proporcionarm mas datos sobre el diagrama del multimetro y hsta cuantos volts mide?? quisiera intentar armarloo

hola podrias ayudarme a armarme un voltimetro arme uno con el icl7107 y no me  funciono espero puedas ayudarme o pasarme informacion gracias


----------



## VEGATRONICA

Hola buenas noches estoy muy interesado en construir el voltimetro pero la verdad no encuentro dicho circuito integrado ya me canse de buscar en  las tiendas de electronica,tambien busque en STEREN y en AGELECTRONICA pero nada creo que se comento que habia otros chips que hacian lo mismo (ICL7106, ICL7116, ICL7126, ICL7129) encontre el TC7117 en AGELECTRONICA pero no encuntro el diagrama encontre el datasheet pero no viene muy claro ojala puedan proporcionarme el diagrama muchas gracias por su atencion


----------



## rodrigoalbina89

Muchachos compañeros realice el proyecto del voltimetro pero pasa que no lo puedo calibrar bien
lo calibro y prueba con pilas de 9 voltios algunas estan en 0,2 volt, 9 Volt, 6,3 Volt y me marca bien en el display pero cuando le agrego una fuente d epoder externa regulable no me marca los voltajes correctos por ejemplo fuente regulable de 0 a 15 voltios y nu me marca en el display y nu puedo calibrar :S ojala puedan entender?
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Hola, que tal?
rodrigoalbina89,
¿con que fuente estas alimentando el circuito?,
¿pruebas con un multimetro ya calibrado para comparar ambas lecturas?,
¿podrias poner el circuito completo con el que estas trabajando?
Espero poder ayudarte.. Saludos


----------

